

The Official Name.com Blog » Getting on our SOPA Box (and saving you money) - bowline_nc
http://blog.name.com/2011/12/getting-on-our-sopa-box-and-saving-you-money/

======
soult
So name.com are jumping on the SOPA bandwagon too, but instead of clearly
voicing their protest against SOPA they simply say "piracy is bad, freedom is
good" (some form of non-apology[0], apparently) and hope everyone is so
outraged by GoDaddy that they give their money to name.com instead?

I am sorry, but that's just spam/advertisement and not worth a HN submission.

0: <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-apology>

------
bowline_nc
Sorry - did not mean to spam. I actually transferred 20+ domains to them from
godaddy today and wanted to give this group a heads up about that deal in
anyone was doing the same. No offense intended.

